# Road rash



## swift sport (Feb 21, 2015)

My car has awful road rash all over the front bumper.

I have a chipex kit, however whats the best way to do it, i applied all over with a glove like the description said and it just ended up clumping up/sticking to the glove and it took me ages to wipe off the excess.

Any tips with a chipex kit basically? doing the chips one by one would take far too long as its road rash so its just all scattered.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Suzuki are known for their thin paint. Mines currently not terrible but it’s something that I’ll be looking to repaint in the future. I’d cut your losses and just get some paint on there.


----------



## swift sport (Feb 21, 2015)

gargreen7 said:


> Suzuki are known for their thin paint. Mines currently not terrible but it's something that I'll be looking to repaint in the future. I'd cut your losses and just get some paint on there.


cut my losses? chipex is paint and its got good write up for repairing it but im looking for an easier way to do it, pointless spending 350 quid for a respray when itll be chipped again in no time, 50 quid for chipex which should do 3 to 4 touch ups.

I drive a fiesta st now aswell, my partner has my old swift sport, which tbh seems to have less chips than mine despite being 3 times as old haha.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is a more extensive option, all depends on your finances, well worth getting a full respray of the bumper to get it like new then PPF it. No more road rash, no more chip ex and no more respray.


----------



## swift sport (Feb 21, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> There is a more extensive option, all depends on your finances, well worth getting a full respray of the bumper to get it like new then PPF it. No more road rash, no more chip ex and no more respray.


That combination will cost a lot so not interested in going that far.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Not saying this is the way, but may give you an idea. 

I had a Vectra years ago, the bumper was bad with road rash. 

A mate of mine, body shop guy, told me to buy the spray paint from the dealer. He gave it a quick haze over with the can, left it for 10 min and then used a rag with some thinners to remove the excess from the non damaged surface. 

The chips were certainly covered then. I've never tried it myself, but tempted to give it a go on a scrap panel or older car if I can get a hold of a donor


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

There was a great post on here with someone dealing with a load of road rash.

Much the same as above mind you, wipe on, wipe off.. I used it when I detailed my little abarth a few years back, worked fine.

Bonnets - stone chip removal procedure
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153965&share_type=t

:thumb:


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

The Cueball said:


> There was a great post on here with someone dealing with a load of road rash.
> 
> Much the same as above mind you, wipe on, wipe off.. I used it when I detailed my little abarth a few years back, worked fine.
> 
> ...


that sounds brilliant, its a shame the photos aren't working for me though.
always bugs me about how forum photos tend to break after a couple of years.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah sorry about that, I thought it was just on my tappytalk app :wall:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I find it easier to apply the paint with a microfibre.

Dab some paint on the cloth.

Dab onto damaged paintwork.

Use removal fluid and polish off.


----------



## swift sport (Feb 21, 2015)

thanks for the replies chaps.

So you think just spraying a spray paint over the area then wiping off the excess after 10 mins like you usually would with chipex is a good idea?

I might try use a microfibre first to apply then try the spray paint after.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Fairtony said:


> that sounds brilliant, its a shame the photos aren't working for me though.
> always bugs me about how forum photos tend to break after a couple of years.


https://web.archive.org/web/2015032...lingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153965 :thumb:

also remember from a long time but not sure i could find it now. Think it was in the Studio section a Black BMW 3 series bumper being wiped with paint and a lint free cloth and then about ten or mins later polishing over it with machine polisher and a old pad, cant for the life of me remember who it was but it did look good, was a good few years back probably within a year or two of me joining DW


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

This M3 one??


----------

